# Female tawny on the way tomorrow



## hornet (Aug 14, 2007)

just found out from roy pails that my female tawny is booked on a flight 2morrow arvo, i finish work at 3 and she arrives at the airport at 3:40, lucky i wasnt working later. Anyway will post pics when u get her and i can look forward to bubs this season again.


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 15, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## hornet (Aug 15, 2007)

nope, mums had a fall so getting a mate to pick him up, will get him 2morrow after work


----------



## Rocket (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats Hornet! I cant way til I get my free bubs this season!

Cant wait to see pics! Have you got the enc set up with heaps of crevices and hides etc?


----------



## hornet (Aug 15, 2007)

the bubs yes, the male(female soon) just has a rock he hides under but soon will make larger crevice setups for both tanks


----------



## Rocket (Aug 15, 2007)

How many free Tawnys, pinktongues and conspics can I have?


----------



## hornet (Aug 15, 2007)

haha all depends how many hatchies you have to trade me


----------



## bump73 (Aug 15, 2007)

Damn!! i thought this was about owls:lol:

Checked on google and now i want one but know nothing about them, How big do they get and what kind of price are they. Would a beardie enclosure be okay 4 X 2 X 2ft?
ben


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 15, 2007)

Bugger off Shawn, if anyone it will be me getting the Tawny's. I've known Johnny boy longer! :lol: He's my friend. *Pulls John towards me violently*


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 15, 2007)

what are these liz called just googled and cant find em


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

tawny dragon, ctenophorus decresii. You wont find anything bout them on google, not bout captive husbandry anyway. Class 2 in nsw. You can keep a pair or trio in a 3ft tank, probably even smaller


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 16, 2007)

need pics hornet lol Im guessing they are exspensive?? tell me more about em


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 16, 2007)

wow the pics i just saw are so cute congrads Hornet... very nice still want pics of the animals and the enclosure


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

will post pics tomorrow, no time, bro only gave me 10 mins online. she is the best female i have ever seen so i'm stoked, thought she was a boy at first. Pics first thing tomorrow morn


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

will post more when i resize them


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG they is sooooooooooooo cute... i want i want


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 16, 2007)

Funny looking thing, nice though.

Kane


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

she has great colors for a girl but you can see her mottled coloration and no blue like the boy


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

bump for rocket


----------



## Rocket (Aug 17, 2007)

She is a very beautiful girl Hornet. Consider yourself lucky. Best looking female decresii I have ever seen.

What was the price tag on her? PS clean the cage!


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

she was $150 and yes, best lookin female i have seen, much better then the line i bred last season.


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

lol cleaning everything tomorrow, bloody work been keeping me to busy


----------



## Rocket (Aug 17, 2007)

Hopefully they throw a few good clutches this season for you Hornet. I hope so too, free hatchies!


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

well last season out of my fem i got 2 clutches, she got killed by the cat shortly after clutch 2, hoping 4+ this season.


----------



## Rocket (Aug 17, 2007)

Got any enclosure pics? Hatchie and adult enc pics...


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

lol after i clean them adults have no basking stack but will make them one soon. Hatchies have one but goung to make a bigger version


----------



## stagz (Aug 17, 2007)

i googled tawy dragon and found this page.

wow at the blue one :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...awny+dragon&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N


----------



## hornet (Aug 18, 2007)

yup thats what males in breeding color look like, beaut little dragons


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 18, 2007)

Great news cant wait to see pics.


----------



## mertle (Aug 18, 2007)

I may be getting 2 females tomorrow, are they easy to look after and such???? I would like a male to go in with them, but I can only get 2 girls at the moment.


----------



## mertle (Aug 18, 2007)

Was your price inc shipping Hornet? or was she 150 and then freight on top??


----------



## hornet (Aug 18, 2007)

yup, $150+$65 freight. I may have a spare male for you. Hes only 8 months but if it turns out to be a boy and your still interested i will get in touch


----------



## mertle (Aug 18, 2007)

Cool, thanks for that, do these come up often?? I haven't seen them in the shops much?


----------



## Rocket (Aug 18, 2007)

Where from Kerri. I know of numerous dealers stocking this species.....

If you are getting your animals from Northside and have a spare $90- a local near me has 2 or 3 males avail.


----------



## hornet (Aug 18, 2007)

nah, not commonly available but still a few around


----------



## Rocket (Aug 18, 2007)

From personal experience, they are an easy species to maintain. May go off food when first obtained but once they start feeding, they dont stop! They live entirely within crevices and rock/ boulder stacks. A 2foot enc is fine for a pair as they never venture far from the crevices..

So, structures similar to what are used in small goanna cages can be used in the decresii enclosure.


----------



## hornet (Aug 18, 2007)

my girl ate the night i got her, very happy


----------



## Rocket (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats good Hornet, when I got my adults, it took them maybe 4days. 

Kerri- Hornet is right, they are hardly seen in captivity which is a shame as theyre entertaining to watch and have excellent colouration.


----------

